# VLC Media Player "Metro" for Windows 8 coming in 2013!!!



## marvelousprashant (Dec 24, 2012)

Great news for Windows 8 and RT users. 


> The VLC team has announced on its Kicstarter project page that it has accumulated over £40,000. This was the set target for further Windows 8 / RT and Windows Phone 8 development to take place, as well as consumers being able to download VLC from the Windows Store sooner. It's an achievement that illustrates the strong backing the free media player has.
> 
> But the fundraising hasn't halted however. The team will use all excess funds above and beyond the £40k to speed up the development process to bring the app to Windows Phone 8, since it's stated the extra capital will enable the team to parallelise the workload of the ports to Windows 8 / RT and Windows Phone 8.
> 
> ...



Source VLC for Windows 8, Win Phone 8 Kickstarter hits fundraising target | Windows Phone Central


----------



## RCuber (Dec 24, 2012)

Please add option to limit volume to 100%


----------



## Flash (Dec 24, 2012)

There should be some tweaks for ^/V the phase of subtitles.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 24, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Please add option to limit volume to 100%


laptop user ?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 24, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> laptop user ?



Not primary .. Just issued in public interest.


----------

